# Looking for a coach in the Killeen TX area



## Howeller (Jul 25, 2012)

Like the title says I'm looking for a coach near Killeen or even Austin would work.
Need some tlc on my form I would really like to find some help to get me dialed in before bow season.
Also some one that can teach me to shoot with a back tension release. Any help would have my gratitude
. Howeller


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Steve Coleman out of Waco Tx (works at Cinnamon Creek Archery on occasion) is top notch. He is the TFAA President. You can call Micheal Braden or Adam Guggisburg in Houston. Either one worth the trip. Even closer is Bubba Bateman in New Braunfuls - Archery Sports - I think. He's a top notch guy. Tom Barker in Victoria is a great Level III coach. If your ever down toward Corpus Christi you can drop me a line. There are a lot of great coaches here in Texas.


----------



## Howeller (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Thanks for the help subconsciously Im real greatful and if I'm ever your direction I'll drop you a line


----------

